# I got a powerful word from the Lord today



## MrsQueeny (Jun 30, 2009)

Well actually, it was something I've read numerous times but today, it was like reading it for the first time. I've been thinking about it and dissecting it. It's so powerful, it brought me to tears. I hesitated about posting but at the same time, I can't help but share. So anyway, the scripture is Mark 8:34-38. I am still breaking some things down and I will make it available later but I want to encourage you all to read it and pray over it as well. It is such a key scripture to who we are and what Christ requires of us but I think what is REALLY being said is often overlooked. 

We are at a key point in history my sisters. The Lord is about to do something great but we have to be ready. It won't be easy but the blessings will be so worth it. We have all seen, used, and heard the term What Would Jesus Do and this scripture ties in with it.  We must really step back and examine ourselves.  Are we really being who Christ called us to be? Are we really putting God first? Are you hot, cold, or lukewarm?  Are we making the sacrifices needed to serve Him or are we fooling ourselves? Have you done all you can to serve the Lord and stand out or have you blended with the crowd?  Why are we still struggling with the same sins for all these years?  What is keeping you from your breakthrough?  These are the questions I asked myself when I read the scriptures and I encourage you to do the same. It's time for us to stop playing and start doing. We have to pee or get off the pot. Be blessed. Q


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing...I will read these scriptures tonight!


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

*This post was right on time for me.*

*Mark 8:34-38 (King James Version)*



*34*And when he had called the people unto him with his disciples also, he said unto them, Whosoever will come after me, let him deny himself, and take up his cross, and follow me. 
*35*For whosoever will save his life shall lose it; but whosoever shall lose his life for my sake and the gospel's, the same shall save it. 
*36*For what shall it profit a man, if he shall gain the whole world, and lose his own soul? 
*37*Or what shall a man give in exchange for his soul?  *38*Whosoever therefore shall be ashamed of me and of my words in this adulterous and sinful generation; of him also shall the Son of man be ashamed, when he cometh in the glory of his Father with the holy angels.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jul 1, 2009)

Everyone please read because I will expound on it later. It will convict you but bless you at the same time. God is so good and He loves us so much that He gave us His word to follow. This confirms a post the Lord gave me to post on here and few months ago. God is really shaking things up so His people can be blessed!!! Q


----------



## TrustMeLove (Jul 1, 2009)

This is TRULY from the Lord.

Because I was just reading in 2 Corinthians 5:9- last night and the Lord moved on me with the same message. 

2 Corinthians 5:9-14 The Message Bible

*9-10* But neither exile nor homecoming is the main thing. *Cheerfully pleasing God is the main thing, and that's what we aim to do, regardless of our conditions. Sooner or later we'll all have to face God, regardless of our conditions. We will appear before Christ and take what's coming to us as a result of our actions, either good or bad. *

* 11-14* That keeps us vigilant, you can be sure. It's no light thing to know that we'll all one day stand in that place of Judgment. That's why we work urgently with everyone we meet to get them ready to face God. God alone knows how well we do this, but I hope you realize how much and deeply we care. We're not saying this to make ourselves look good to you. We just thought it would make you feel good, proud even, that we're on your side and not just nice to your face as so many people are. If I acted crazy, I did it for God; if I acted overly serious, I did it for you.* Christ's love has moved me to such extremes. His love has the first and last word in everything we do. *

---------------------------
That there are some difficult things ahead that he will ask of us. He asked me to do some difficult things...months ago. That I finally did last night. Talk about uncomfortable and putting GOD'S DESIRES above my desires. I was in a comfortable good place...but what does that profit me...? I had to just do what God wanted me to do..and although folks may look at me crazy. I know God said to do it..period. OBEDIENCE is better than Sacrifice.


----------



## Aveena (Jul 1, 2009)

yes.  I struggle with the same 1 or 3 things...*Sigh...  I need a breakthrough...


----------



## Laela (Jul 2, 2009)

Sometimes I need to hear that..... "Stop playing church!" 

I say Amen to that. Thank you for your encouraging words of wisdom.

God Bless


----------



## chicacanella (Jul 2, 2009)

***Victory is Mine said:


> Everyone please read because I will expound on it later. It will convict you but bless you at the same time. God is so good and He loves us so much that He gave us His word to follow. This confirms a post the Lord gave me to post on here and few months ago. God is really shaking things up so His people can be blessed!!! Q


 

*You are really saying something here...this is revelation from God Almighty!  I have heard this again and again and am witnessing it in my life. He is about to do a new thing but we must be ready and His people whom are called by his name must allow God to finish the process which he is taking us through.*


----------



## divya (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank you, Victory. Thank you!  These verses answer the key questions in my life right now. Some of the struggles we face are self-inflicted because we have not taken a stand on certain issues. This why I need to study more...because the Word has all the answers to life.


----------



## Aviah (Jul 3, 2009)

God is really speaking to me on this one... Its the same thing SO text me this morning.We're struggling with purity at the moment- please pray for us. Thank you sp much for sharing this OP. God Bless you all x


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 3, 2009)

What an awesome word.  Thank you 'Lady Q' for sharing and blessing us so much, as always.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Okay here is the first part that I want us to focus on: 
34And when he had called the people unto him with his disciples also, he said unto them, Whosoever will come after me, let him *deny himself*, and *take up his cross*, and *follow me.* 

As you can see, there are 3 things Jesus is telling his disciples to do, 1-deny himself, 2-take up his cross, and 3-follow me. If you notice, you won't find an or, only and. Which means all 3 things HAVE to be done!!! The wonderful thing about God is He never asks us to do something He will, hasn't or won't do. Jesus first denied Himself by coming down from heaven. I am sure he would have been fine staying on the throne but he didn't. Throughout His life, He continued to deny himself from all the things that would keep Him from completing his task. 

I looked up the word deny on dictionary.com and here are some definitions:
to withhold something from, or refuse to grant a request of:
to refuse to recognize or acknowledge; disown; disavow; repudiate:

—Idiom
deny oneself, to refrain from satisfying one's desires or needs; practice self-denial. 

This is mentioned first because this is the hardest thing for us to do. But we HAVE to do it in order to please God. So many of us struggle because we refuse to deny ourselves the things this world has told us are okay like, lying, fornicating, gossiping, cursing, or watching porn. Some things we need to deny aren't sins themselves but we put them in place of God which is a sin. It can be people, the tv, the internet, and the list goes on. One of the main reasons why we are in financial turmoil is because we refuse to deny ourselves of things we don't need. We have too many clothes, too many shoes, too many bags, too much of a lot of stuff. But yet we don't reach out and say a kind word to others. We don't give of our time to help feed the hungry, or clothe the naked. We are so stuck on ourselves that we never stop to bless someone else. Jesus blessed folks up until His death and the same people He knew would eventually turn their backs on Him. 

Antonyms:
1. admit, accept. 3. allow.
So if we choose to deny ourselves the things that are not of God we are then doing the opposite. We are now admitting we are sinners and need God's forgiveness and guidance. We accept Christ's love for us and we now allow ourselves to embrace the things that are of the Lord. 

I want all of you to sit down tonight and pray to the Lord. Ask Him to reveal those things you haven't denied yourself of but you know you should. If you need to, make a list and began to pray and ask God for strength so you can remove those things out of your life. God is looking for His people to rise up and set the standard. For too long we have been just getting by but that is not what we are called to do. You can't fake serving Him, you either do or you don't. Man may be fooled but God never is. He is ready to pour out His blessings on His children but only those who are truly serving Him. How do you do that, by denying yourself and accepting Him. John said it perfectly, I must decrease so that He may increase. The only way to do that is to deny yourself and accept Him. Be blessed. Q


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank you for your post and I appericate it. I am still dealing with some issues however, I thank you for this post. I will wait for more to come. God Bless.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 3, 2009)

***Victory is Mine said:


> Thanks everyone. Okay here is the first part that I want us to focus on:
> 34And when he had called the people unto him with his disciples also, he said unto them, Whosoever will come after me, let him *deny himself*, and *take up his cross*, and *follow me.*
> 
> As you can see, there are 3 things Jesus is telling his disciples to do, 1-deny himself, 2-take up his cross, and 3-follow me. If you notice, you won't find an or, only and. Which means all 3 things HAVE to be done!!! The wonderful thing about God is He never asks us to do something He will, hasn't or won't do. Jesus first denied Himself by coming down from heaven. I am sure he would have been fine staying on the throne but he didn't. Throughout His life, He continued to deny himself from all the things that would keep Him from completing his task.
> ...


 
AMEN!
Thank you thank you. I have issues that I need to get under the blood. I tell you Q I had ISSUES! God dealt them with me one by one. Q I think I am over one thing then the Lord puts the next thing on my plate. Thank you again. God Bless. I will do this tonite.


----------



## Laela (Jul 3, 2009)

That's a powerful comment.  ITA!!  

[ I also need to study more as I grow in Him]. 





divya said:


> *Some of the struggles we face are self-inflicted because we have not taken a stand on certain issues*. This why I need to study more...because the Word has all the answers to life.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jul 4, 2009)

Highly Favored8 said:


> AMEN!
> Thank you thank you. I have issues that I need to get under the blood. I tell you Q I had ISSUES! God dealt them with me one by one. Q I think I am over one thing then the Lord puts the next thing on my plate. Thank you again. God Bless. I will do this tonite.



I feel you. There will always be something in our way but it's up to us to either allow them into our lives or avoid them. Some things, we put on ourselves. We know we need to avoid certain situations but yet we don't and then we are caught up once again. Some things we just need to refuse to be a part of. Doing that alone is a powerful thing. But I'm praying because I know we can do this!!!! 

I also posted this on my blog: When we don't deny ourselves, what are we really saying? We are saying we don't serve a powerful God. Jesus said we would do greater works than He did. So if he could fast for 40 days, deny the devil, and heal the sick, that means we can too. But we talk ourselves out of it. We come up with every excuse in the world. No it is not easy but we have the power through God to do it. Q


----------



## BrightCurls (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello Everyone, 
I am a newbie and a long time lurker. This Christian board has been a tremendous blessing to me.  I had to chime in and say: "Yes indeed Sister". Your revelation from Christ is so timely. I also feel in my spirit that He is calling His children to purify their hearts, clean our houses, and get ready for what ever is coming. He has been urging me to pray, fast, and read His word like never before. Something is definitely happening in the spiritual realm. He is coming back for a bride without wrinkle or spot. Thanks for sharing your enlightening word.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bumping because there is truth and light in this thread!!!! 

Thanks Q!!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 5, 2009)

***Victory is Mine said:


> Thanks everyone. Okay here is the first part that I want us to focus on:
> 34And when he had called the people unto him with his disciples also, he said unto them, Whosoever will come after me, let him *deny himself*, and *take up his cross*, and *follow me.*
> 
> As you can see, there are 3 things Jesus is telling his disciples to do, 1-deny himself, 2-take up his cross, and 3-follow me. If you notice, you won't find an or, only and. Which means all 3 things HAVE to be done!!! The wonderful thing about God is He never asks us to do something He will, hasn't or won't do. Jesus first denied Himself by coming down from heaven. I am sure he would have been fine staying on the throne but he didn't. Throughout His life, He continued to deny himself from all the things that would keep Him from completing his task.
> ...


 
This needs to be a 'Stickie'.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jul 5, 2009)

Manushka said:


> Bumping because there is truth and light in this thread!!!!
> 
> Thanks Q!!!!



Thank you. More is coming. I want to give everyone time to let this sink in. Q


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 6, 2009)

***Victory is Mine said:


> Thank you. More is coming. I want to give everyone time to let this sink in. Q


 
Keep it coming, Pastor Q ...


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 6, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Keep it coming, Pastor Q ...


 
Amen...I second that!


----------



## Laela (Jul 6, 2009)

This forum really is a great place to be... Like anywhere else online, I chew the meat and spit out the bones. Enjoy your visits ..and this very meaty thread! 

God Bless!



Saved1291 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am a newbie and a long time lurker. This Christian board has been a tremendous blessing to me.  I had to chime in and say: "Yes indeed Sister". Your revelation from Christ is so timely. I also feel in my spirit that He is calling His children to purify their hearts, clean our houses, and get ready for what ever is coming. He has been urging me to pray, fast, and read His word like never before. Something is definitely happening in the spiritual realm. He is coming back for a bride without wrinkle or spot. Thanks for sharing your enlightening word.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jul 7, 2009)

Part 3 will be posted tomorrow. Are you ready to carry your cross? Q


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jul 8, 2009)

34And when he had called the people unto him with his disciples also, he said unto them, Whosoever will come after me, let him deny himself, *and take up his cross*, and follow me.

I found some interesting info about the crucifixion and the events leading up to it. Just like Jesus, we have to endure before we carry the cross. Jesus already denied His flesh when He prayed in the garden prior to being turned over to the guards.  Roman citizens were exempt from crucifixion because it was considered a disgraceful way to die.  Isn't it ironic? 

Jesus was flogged before He picked up his cross. Here is some info I found on flogging during that time:

"It is at this point that Jesus suffers a severe physical beating. (Edwards) During a flogging, a victim was tied to a post, leaving his back entirely exposed. The Romans used a whip, called a flagrum or flagellum which consisted of small pieces of bone and metal attached to a number of leather strands. The number of strikes is not recorded in the gospels. The number of blows in Jewish law was set in Deuteronomy 25:3 at forty, but later reduced to 39 to prevent excessive blows by a counting error. (Holmans). The victim often died from the beating. (39 hits were believed to bring the criminal to "one from death".) Roman law did not put any limits on the number of blows given. (McDowell) During the flogging, the skin was stripped from the back, exposing a bloody mass of muscle and bone ("hamburger " : Metherall). Extreme blood loss occurred from this beating, weakening the victim. perhaps to the point of being unconscious." 

Isaiah 50:6: "I offered my back to those who beat me, my cheeks to those who pulled out my beard; I did not hide my face from mocking and spitting."

So what is Jesus asking us to do? Now most of us will probably NEVER experience Jesus did physically but we go through emotional beatings to serve Him. I know when I gave my life to Him, I had a lot of folks saying some mean things about me that hurt me to the core. I wanted to retaliate but didn't. So when you go to this next level after denying yourself, be ready to deal with a lot of heat from people. Even other Christians that may say, "you don't have to do all that." 

"The site of the crucifixion was usually along a well-traveled road, where criminals became a public spectacle.  Their humiliation by such a death could be seen by all."  So after being beaten, we are now exposed to all as sinners. This is when folks come out of the wood works bringing up our past. Or they make up lies and say mean things to others and spread gossip. After all of this, Jesus died. Just like we have to. We have to die to our past, die from our fears, and die from our heartache.  The cross was a physical way of showing someone had sinned or broken a law. Jesus was without sin but He carried it for us. 

So are you ready to carry your cross? Are you ready to allow yourself to be exposed for who you were so you can become who you need to be? Can you die to the things that keep you from Christ? I pray these questions will stop and make you think about how much Jesus loves us and how great a task we have before us as those who serve Him. The Lord's business is serious business. It is not for the weak but with Christ, we have strength to do all things!!!  Be blessed!!!! Q


----------



## Laela (Jul 8, 2009)

ITA and soooo true on bolded part. It's hard, but so worth it to me!!

God bless you,




***Victory is Mine said:


> So are you ready to carry your cross? Are you ready to allow yourself to be exposed for who you were so you can become who you need to be? Can you die to the things that keep you from Christ? I pray these questions will stop and make you think about how much Jesus loves us and how great a task we have before us as those who serve Him. *The Lord's business is serious business. It is not for the weak but with Christ, we have strength to do all things!!!  Be blessed!!!!* Q


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jul 15, 2009)

The next part will be up tomorrow. I've been receiving some awesome feedback about this word. God is def getting all the glory!!! Q


----------



## Laela (Jul 15, 2009)

Victory.. I'll  be here, and looking forward to more!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jul 17, 2009)

Laela said:


> Victory.. I'll  be here, and looking forward to more!


I apologize for not posting this last night. I went to bed without logging on. 
This will be short. 

34And when he had called the people unto him with his disciples also, he said unto them, Whosoever will come after me, let him deny himself, and take up his cross, *and follow me.*
The third thing Jesus requires of us is to follow Him PERIOD.  Which means we are forever growing, we are forever learning, we are forever to do as He requires and do His will.  This another stumbling block for many Christians. We get too comfortable and we start to stray and slack off. We don't read our word as much, we don't pray like we before, we lose the desire we had for the Lord. But this is why 1 and 2 are important. If you are doing those things daily, then 3 will be easy. Those 2 lead you and strengthen you for the road ahead to follow Christ. 

I know it sounds hard and not worth it but look a little deeper. Think about where Jesus' journey took Him. It took Him right to victory and now He sits on the throne in heaven. So even though our time here may be hard at times, remember where this is leading us. It is leading us to an eternity with our Lord and Savior!!! Be blessed. Q


----------



## Laela (Jul 20, 2009)

beautiful... I think your thread is very critical and important on so many levels; there are newly saved people on here, and I'm so glad you are witnessing to this effect. Because I don't believe or see the Christian walk as a TASK, but it is difficult and well worth it. If I look at the Bible as just a book, that's all it is.. a bunch of Scriptures to read and analyze. But the day I started looking at Gods words as seeds and applying them to my daily life, they became life to me! 

It's such a HUGE difference, I really pray everyone who reads the Bible "*gets IT*"!! Whatever "it" is to them.

Denying ourselves, our desires or preferences to follow God's ways will is very hard indeed.  Well said.

God bless you and your ministry.



***Victory is Mine said:


> 34And when he had called the people unto him with his disciples also, he said unto them, Whosoever will come after me, let him deny himself, and take up his cross, *and follow me.*
> The third thing Jesus requires of us is to follow Him PERIOD.  Which means we are forever growing, we are forever learning, we are forever to do as He requires and do His will.  This another stumbling block for many Christians. We get too comfortable and we start to stray and slack off. We don't read our word as much, we don't pray like we before, we lose the desire we had for the Lord. But this is why 1 and 2 are important. If you are doing those things daily, then 3 will be easy. Those 2 lead you and strengthen you for the road ahead to follow Christ.
> 
> *I know it sounds hard and not worth it but look a little deeper.* Think about where Jesus' journey took Him. It took Him right to victory and now He sits on the throne in heaven. So even though our time here may be hard at times, remember where this is leading us. It is leading us to an eternity with our Lord and Savior!!! Be blessed. Q


----------



## Mis007 (Jul 20, 2009)

Glory...bumping


----------



## chicacanella (Jul 20, 2009)

Blizzard said:


> yes. I struggle with the same 1 or 3 things...*Sigh... I need a breakthrough...


 

*As I was reading your post, I was thinking, "Fasting and prayer...that's part of your breakthrough."*

*Now, I wasn't going to post this but The Holy Spirit said, "I want you to tell her that." *

*So, here I am telling you that whatever you are dealing with needs some componets or ingredients to be properly handled. *

*That would be to that if you are lowly and contrite, really seeking deliverance to continue to worship God, praise Him, fast, pray, fill youself on His word and continue to have faith. Walking in obedience and crying out to Him when you are tempted and asking him to help you. To lead you away from things that would tempt you.*


----------



## chicacanella (Jul 20, 2009)

Saved1291 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am a newbie and a long time lurker. This Christian board has been a tremendous blessing to me. I had to chime in and say: "Yes indeed Sister". Your revelation from Christ is so timely. I also feel in my spirit that He is calling His children to purify their hearts, clean our houses, and get ready for what ever is coming. He has been urging me to pray, fast, and read His word like never before. Something is definitely happening in the spiritual realm. He is coming back for a bride without wrinkle or spot. Thanks for sharing your enlightening word.


 

*I was thinking, "How funny is it or what a coincidence that I would come past and read your post." Then I thought, "No, this isn't a coincidence but an orchestration by God Almighty." And The Holy Spirit affirms that and said, "You are right," and also "You hit the nail on the head." *

*I feel like this is a time where God as Victory said, is really shaking things up. I don't know what's getting ready to happen but I believe He is preparing his people for something great and unfortunately, those who aren't submitting or allowing God to shape them will be left out on something big. It is our duty to pray for those who have backslidden from the faith and for The Body of Christ as a whole because I hear The Holy Spirit sayin that the time is short but The harvest is plentiful and the workers are few.  We are the workers and there may not be many of us, but just as in the New Testament only a small amount of Godly men turned the world right side up. And how did they do it; by the annointing and God's power equipping them to spread the gospel and be fishers of men. It's not necessarily the number, that is why God is saying, "Whosoever will...let him take the water of life freely." We are willing to obey and He is going to use us.*

*I'm praying for power, faith, a greater and fresher annointing so that God may use me abundantly.*

*There is something happening in the atmosphere and The Holy Spirit just said to me, "I am taking you through boot camp." I said to myself, "bootcamp?" I feel this may be happening to many who are allowing Him to do so.*


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jul 31, 2009)

The last parts will be posted this weekend. Be blessed. Q


----------



## Laela (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you... 



***Victory is Mine said:


> The last parts will be posted this weekend. Be blessed. Q


----------



## kooskoos (Jul 31, 2009)

Aviah said:


> God is really speaking to me on this one... Its the same thing SO text me this morning.We're struggling with purity at the moment- please pray for us. Thank you sp much for sharing this OP. God Bless you all x


 

Right there with you   I'll definitely be praying for you and your SO as I pray for my SO and I!

And hank you for sharing this text Q!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 31, 2009)

***Victory is Mine said:


> The last parts will be posted this weekend. Be blessed. Q


 
I look forward to the last parts...this thread has been a blessing.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Aug 3, 2009)

First let me say whenever I get a word from the Lord, it's usually a wake up call to me first. Kind of like when your parent used to say, "keep it up." But like so many people, it is easy to fall into the traps of living in this world. We get comfortable and don't stay on things like we should. That's why it's extremely important for us to fellowship with other believers and have people who will pray for us, and help us to stay on track. I thank God for all of the women here. We may not always agree, but I know we all have the heart and desire to serve the Lord.

35For whosoever will save his life shall lose it; but whosoever shall lose his life for my sake and the gospel's, the same shall save it. 
So many people live in this world simply for the world. They go to school, get married, have kids, and make money to have the life they want to have. One of the main reasons why we Christians struggle is because we are trying to save the lives we have built for ourselves. We live the majority of our days doing what we want to do and then have the nerve to get mad at God when He makes a request of us. It amazes me how people complain and whine about what they have to give up but yet they don't realize how much they still have. If you were to write down everything you did for a day, you would see how much of your life is focused solely on You and the others around You. When Jesus is speaking here, He is not just talking about your physical life, but the life you live. So many people hold on to things, people, and situations when God has told them to let go. They want so much to save the life they have created here but not knowing they are being disobedient which will lead to them losing their eternal life in heaven. The bible even says "obedience is better than sacrifice." 

Our priorities are mixed up and yet we wonder why we deal with some of the issues we have. Too many people are quick to blame the devil when really the enemy that is usually keeping you back is YOU!!! We sit and plan, and do all of the things so our hair can look right, nails are nice, and clothes are tight. But yet, we complain when we are asked to fast, or set aside time for prayer. We spend all of this time in the world and doing things in it but hardly any in the presence of the Lord. Then when it comes to the Lord's day, we complain about church being long and huff and puff. We'll sit and watch a 2 hour movie but we'll start looking at the clock if service is over an hour long. We have pushed God to the side or we try to squeeze Him in when we can. When really, He should be the main focus. We need to put our priorities in proper order, God first and then everything else. 

Q


----------



## MrsQueeny (Aug 3, 2009)

36For what shall it profit a man, if he shall gain the whole world, and lose his own soul? 
37Or what shall a man give in exchange for his soul?
How much is your eternal life worth to you? What in this world can you give in exchange for your life? Nothing!!!! We can't keep using the "God knows our heart" line anymore. Because if you really look at your heart, it ain't pretty and you may not want to be judged on it. Don't kid yourself into thinking you can fool God because He not only knows your heart, but He knows your mind. He knows what your true intentions are. We have all the power we need to stop sinning. But we choose not too. We've let the world convince us that certain things are okay and we've convinced ourselves that it's okay as long as we ask for forgiveness afterward. We half step with God but fully expect Him to come all the way with us. Imagine if Jesus only halfway died for our sins, or only halfway defeated death. So if we are followers of God and created from Him, shouldn't we be more like Him in all of our ways and not just the ones we pick and choose?

Don't be discouraged when you see those who "seem" to have it all. A lot of people have literally sold their souls in exchange for the things of this world. So many people have been tricked into thinking they are good because of the world's standards. They have money, fame, friends, and nice houses. So they have no need for God. Unlike a lot of people, I smile to myself when the devil attacks me because I know I am on the right team. I don't envy anyone the devil chooses to leave alone. There is no need for him to bother with them because he has them already. But once you start serving the Lord, once you start trying to count his ways as holy, the attacks start. We all have the power to defeat and overcome them. But I know in the end, I will have eternal life not just a great life here on earth. I would rather spend eternity in heaven praising the Lord, than to have all the money in the world for a few decades!! There should be nothing on earth that is worth caring for more than serving the Lord. You should be ready to drop anything and everything to do His will. Q


----------



## Laela (Aug 3, 2009)

Victory, you must've been in church with me Sunday.. 





***Victory is Mine said:


> First let me say whenever I get a word from the Lord, it's usually a wake up call to me first. Kind of like when your parent used to say, "keep it up." But like so many people, it is easy to fall into the traps of living in this world. We get comfortable and don't stay on things like we should. That's why it's extremely important for us to fellowship with other believers and have people who will pray for us, and help us to stay on track. I thank God for all of the women here. We may not always agree, but I know we all have the heart and desire to serve the Lord.
> 
> 35For whosoever will save his life shall lose it; but whosoever shall lose his life for my sake and the gospel's, the same shall save it.
> So many people live in this world simply for the world. They go to school, get married, have kids, and make money to have the life they want to have. One of the main reasons why we Christians struggle is because we are trying to save the lives we have built for ourselves. We live the majority of our days doing what we want to do and then have the nerve to get mad at God when He makes a request of us. It amazes me how people complain and whine about what they have to give up but yet they don't realize how much they still have. If you were to write down everything you did for a day, you would see how much of your life is focused solely on You and the others around You. When Jesus is speaking here, He is not just talking about your physical life, but the life you live. So many people hold on to things, people, and situations when God has told them to let go. They want so much to save the life they have created here but not knowing they are being disobedient which will lead to them losing their eternal life in heaven. The bible even says "obedience is better than sacrifice."
> ...


----------



## MrsQueeny (Aug 3, 2009)

38Whosoever therefore shall be ashamed of me and of my words in this adulterous and sinful generation; of him also shall the Son of man be ashamed, when he cometh in the glory of his Father with the holy angels. 

Don't ever be ashamed to speak the word of God even if it hurts. It's supposed to. The bible refers to the word as a sword. A sword cuts. It will cut away all of the things that are not of God and for those who refuse it, it will cut them off from eternal life. Never be ashamed to say who you belong to. The same people we try to impress will one day have to bow to the same God we serve. We need to stop living as though we have all the time in the world to get right, and instead make an effort to do right, NOW!!! Our goal is to serve the Lord and spend eternity in heaven. Earlier we discussed how Jesus gave 3 key points, 1)deny yourself, 2)pick up your cross, and 3)follow me. There is no way around it. We can't skip over one and 2 and think we are just going to cross our fingers, turn around 3 times and make it into heaven. Jesus is saying here, to quote my Pastor, "if you want what I got, you gotta do what I do." If you want power, if you want the victory, if you want to make it to heaven, you have to do what is required of you. 

Phil 2:13For it is God which worketh in you both to will and to do of his good pleasure. 
14Do all things without murmurings and disputings: 
15That ye may be blameless and harmless, the sons of God, without rebuke, in the midst of a crooked and perverse nation, among whom ye shine as lights in the world; 
16Holding forth the word of life; that I may rejoice in the day of Christ, that I have not run in vain, neither laboured in vain. 

This week is my last on the forum. I'm not making a big announcement anywhere and I know a lot of people won't see this so that's why I'm putting it here. This word I received is a call to action. Our world is going through so much right now and God is preparing His people to be elevated. The stuff we see going on the financial world may be hard to hear at times but know God is still in control. We need to be ready for the blessings that will come out of all of this. Think about this, the money that has been lost all over hasn't left the world, it's still here. So who has it? Who has control over it? Understand that God's word never returns to Him void. It is time for His righteous people to receive the wealth the wicked has held on to for so long. I know that is shouting news!!! But aside from that, we should serve the Lord simply because He is. He doesn't have to do another thing for us, He is still God and He deserves nothing less than our all. I pray this is not just a moment in time where you are excited and encouraged and slowly drift back into your old ways. 

Examine your life and take inventory of the things you do, the stuff you watch, what you listen too, who you are around, and what you say. Live your life as if Jesus is sitting right next to you watching, and listening. If there are things you would be ashamed for Him to see you do, then stop doing them. He sees you anyway!!! Stop making excuses and trying to cut corners because it won't work. Everyday you need to find more ways to serve Him. Everyday you need to deny yourself. Everyday you need to pick up your cross. Everyday you need to follow Him. Everyday you need to let the Love or Christ shine through you and on others. This fire, this determination, the drive you have within you right now reading this, keep it going, don't stop, and add to it. Be blessed!!! Q


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 3, 2009)

***Victory is Mine said:


> 38Whosoever therefore shall be ashamed of me and of my words in this adulterous and sinful generation; of him also shall the Son of man be ashamed, when he cometh in the glory of his Father with the holy angels.
> 
> Don't ever be ashamed to speak the word of God even if it hurts. It's supposed to. The bible refers to the word as a sword. A sword cuts. It will cut away all of the things that are not of God and for those who refuse it, it will cut them off from eternal life. Never be ashamed to say who you belong to. The same people we try to impress will one day have to bow to the same God we serve. We need to stop living as though we have all the time in the world to get right, and instead make an effort to do right, NOW!!! Our goal is to serve the Lord and spend eternity in heaven. Earlier we discussed how Jesus gave 3 key points, 1)deny yourself, 2)pick up your cross, and 3)follow me. There is no way around it. We can't skip over one and 2 and think we are just going to cross our fingers, turn around 3 times and make it into heaven. Jesus is saying here, to quote my Pastor, "if you want what I got, you gotta do what I do." If you want power, if you want the victory, if you want to make it to heaven, you have to do what is required of you.
> 
> ...


 
AMEN. A BIG THANKS for sharing and speaking the truth. You will definitely be missed.


----------



## Aveena (Aug 3, 2009)

chicacanella said:


> *As I was reading your post, I was thinking, "Fasting and prayer...that's part of your breakthrough."*
> 
> *Now, I wasn't going to post this but The Holy Spirit said, "I want you to tell her that." *
> 
> ...


 
Thanks I'm actually convinced that you are right.  I appreciate your post.


----------



## Aveena (Aug 3, 2009)

***Victory is Mine said:


> Examine your life and take inventory of the things you do, the stuff you watch, what you listen too, who you are around, and what you say. Live your life as if Jesus is sitting right next to you watching, and listening. If there are things you would be ashamed for Him to see you do, then stop doing them. He sees you anyway!!! Stop making excuses and trying to cut corners because it won't work. Everyday you need to find more ways to serve Him. Everyday you need to deny yourself. Everyday you need to pick up your cross. Everyday you need to follow Him. Everyday you need to let the Love or Christ shine through you and on others. This fire, this determination, the drive you have within you right now reading this, keep it going, don't stop, and add to it. Be blessed!!! Q


 
Thanks Q  stay blessed


----------



## Laela (Aug 3, 2009)

I have enjoyed your posts and will miss you. Sorry to see you go.. 


I appreciate and take to heart your message below. 

God bless you!



***Victory is Mine said:


> Examine your life and take inventory of the things you do, the stuff you watch, what you listen too, who you are around, and what you say. Live your life as if Jesus is sitting right next to you watching, and listening. If there are things you would be ashamed for Him to see you do, then stop doing them. He sees you anyway!!! Stop making excuses and trying to cut corners because it won't work. Everyday you need to find more ways to serve Him. Everyday you need to deny yourself. Everyday you need to pick up your cross. *Everyday *you need to follow Him. Everyday you need to let the Love or Christ shine through you and on others. This fire, this determination, the drive you have within you right now reading this, keep it going, don't stop, and add to it. Be blessed!!! Q


----------



## divya (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you, Q! We will truly miss you. God be with you!


----------



## yodie (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for that awesome word.


----------

